
Think FaceApp is scary? Wait till you hear about Facebook - airstrike
https://www.wired.com/story/faceapp-privacy-backlash-facebook/
======
weddpros
This article is FUD, and click bait, when the real people violating the rights
to your photographs are probably hiding in government buildings, and they will
use these photos against you... because you thought the threat was a Russian
startup or Zuck.

The media should stop pretending they're lawyers. IANAL either but I was a pro
photographer and I know there can be no FaceApp nor Facebook without you
granting them rights to use your photos. If you refuse to grant them the right
to use your photos: you get no FaceApp or Facebook because you'll sue them if
they do whatever with your photos (which is normal). No right to publish your
photos? they can't post it to Facebook without you giving them the right to
it. No perpetual rights? you could sue them after 2 years for using your
photos all that time, because they're still on Facebook.

Of course they need you to give them these rights. And no, they won't do bad
things with your photos. Despite "owning" billions of photos, Facebook is
still selling ads, not your photos.

~~~
tmd83
It's fair that they need some of those rights to make the photos available.
Doesn't make it untrue that facebook will use whatever means that can now and
specially in future to extract values from those photos and not care about
screwing your rights/privacy along the way.

~~~
weddpros
"screwing your rights/privacy": do they? Where's the million of victims?
Where's the class action?

Politicians and the media are screwing us and stirring up the air.

Facebook can do its thing and show me ads for apartments in the neighbourhood
I've visited (and published photos of) this afternoon, it's always more
relevant than trying to sell me Viagra. I'm also gluten intolerant, so I'd
rather not see ads for pizzas. I DO want more clever ads, who doesn't?

